
Ask HN: How many hours do you work? - giantg2
I&#x27;m specifically interested in salaried IT jobs.<p>I did some searches on HN and found posts about proposed 6 hour work days, and how people are only productive for 2-3 hours a day. But I didn&#x27;t see anything like this.<p>I work for a company that says they require 7.5 hours of work per day for salaried positions. Of course you need to work some extra hours in IT for elevations or support, which is fine. But I have been told that in order to move into a senior dev position or a tech lead, you have to put in about 9 hours or more. I consistently see tech leads working 9-12 hours a day. Of course being salaried, they make no additional pay for all this extra time. I wonder how normal this is.<p>I can&#x27;t rightly see an intelligent person taking a senior dev job for a 7% raise while also increasing their hours about 15%. This basically amounts to you being compensated less for your time. My though would be that you should be promoted to those roles based on your skill and contribution to the company, not just an increase in hours.<p>What is your job, how many hours are expected, how many do you work, and are extra hours expected for getting promoted (and staying at that level)?
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23475071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23475071)

~~~
giantg2
Thanks, there's some helpful stuff there.

That post is more about how many hours you are being productive. I'm
interested in what is required/expected by your company.

